# Just My Luck



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well as some of you may know i rescued some cats from a shed. They was going to be up for rehoming soon but tests have just been confirmed that all the cats have feline herpes.
Nobody is ever going to want to rehome these cats now.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh no! Poor cats, how many are there?
Have to say i dont know much about feline herpes 
What are you goin to do, poor you


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

As far as I know, that can be kept under control with L-Lysine. Has your vet recommended a course of Famcyclovir to treat the infection? Looks promising and I know of others who have used it. No reason why these cats can't be rehomed once the infection has been treated! I wouldn't rehome them where there are other cats though.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Carly, you are a star, thankyou so much. I will go and pick up the Famcyclovir today.

There was 13 cats taken into rescue, i only have 3 as i didnt have room for more than that, other 10 are in foster homes.

I was worried when i got the telephone call as i dont know much about feline herpes and my first fear was the rescue efforts to save them was a waste of time.
Now i know this can be treated, the treatment can be started and i then have 3 options.

1. Rehome all 3 together.

2. Rehome seperately but ensure new owners are aware of this and they dont have any existing cats.

3. Keep the 3 with me for life.

Im just glad they are quarantined and i use vet disinfectant otherwise i would be more concerned.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i had been in talks with CC and i was hoping to have one of these (or maybe 2) cats if i could convince my OH. i do have a cat with this virus and tbh the other cats i have never been affected by it. may be i'm just lucky. she has a weepy sore eye which we bathe, and sometimes gets 'under the weather' so she has an injection every so often to give her a boost. other than that she is fine.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Just be carful cc im sure you are this must be such a worry now for you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im always very careful, i use vet disinfectant and always change clothes outside, well not in the garden but in the shed lol, dont want to frighten the neighbours.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Im always very careful, i use vet disinfectant and always change clothes outside, well not in the garden but in the shed lol, dont want to frighten the neighbours.


 he he


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i dont know much about it, but from whats been said dont panic,i know that is easier said than done,but im sure suitable homes can be found for these cats._


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

does anyone know how this would effect my other cats if i still had the chance to re-home one of these. i already have a cat with the same virus so all my others are already exposed to it. would having a second with it be a problem. on saying that my others may well have it but not have any symptoms


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Aww CC bless your heart, you do so much for these needy fur bubbies.

Any chance your other rescues could be exposed to this? It must be such a worry for you x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No there is no chance any other rescues can catch this, i am very careful with hygene as i have my own cats to think about aswell. I have these in the quarantine run, wear overalls etc to protect all the cats.
Is a worry but hopefully somebody may rehome them, will need more blood tests after the antibiotics to see where we are but they will now always be a carrier.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> No there is no chance any other rescues can catch this, i am very careful with hygene as i have my own cats to think about aswell. I have these in the quarantine run, wear overalls etc to protect all the cats.
> Is a worry but hopefully somebody may rehome them, will need more blood tests after the antibiotics to see where we are but they will now always be a carrier.


Ate east that is a worry off of your mind, with your other rescues I mean. I hope all goes well and that the furries find loving homes, they certainly are getting some fantastic care and love right now with you x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Problem is i never want them to go to new homes but have to make room for new rescue's to come in, otherwise i would end up with 30 cats and that wouldnt be good.

Angel cant wait for her snuggle blanket you made, the pink one will be hers and my own baby coon will have the blue one, then i only have 8 more needed lol. xxx


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I cannot WAIT to see Angel on her Snuggly, I think I have fallen in love.

And your little coon Tigger, what a babe, such a beaut. The photos are what I am looking forward to the most 

8 more you say? *raises eyebrow* x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Skipperoo said:


> I cannot WAIT to see Angel on her Snuggly, I think I have fallen in love.
> 
> And your little coon Tigger, what a babe, such a beaut. The photos are what I am looking forward to the most
> 
> 8 more you say? *raises eyebrow* x


Well if shes avin 8 then i want 8  or 10!


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Well if shes avin 8 then i want 8  or 10!


Hmm.. 10, you deffo want 10  you have a big furry family? X


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Skipperoo said:


> Hmm.. 10, you deffo want 10  you have a big furry family? X


He he im just kidding i dont really need any but yep its a big furry family


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> He he im just kidding i dont really need any but yep its a big furry family


I know you were joking  x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When i know how many kittens have been born end february i will give you plenty of notice to make snuggles for my kitten packs.

Can you make them bigger to go at the bottom of a single bed?


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> When i know how many kittens have been born end february i will give you plenty of notice to make snuggles for my kitten packs.
> 
> Can you make them bigger to go at the bottom of a single bed?


Morning  of course, I can make them any size needed really x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou.


You are more than welcome, i am very excited to see the litter x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fantastic news this evening. The 3 cats with feline herpes has a lovely country farm home once the vet has given the all clear to rehome.
The owner knows they have feline herpes and they dont have any other pets.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Great news 
Hows the girl thats nearly due?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Last i heard the other day she was fine, she also has feline herpes though poor girl. Shes not coming to me, she is going straight to a foster home who doesnt have any cats at the moment so will be indoors.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Fantastic news this evening. The 3 cats with feline herpes has a lovely country farm home once the vet has given the all clear to rehome.
> The owner knows they have feline herpes and they dont have any other pets.


This is fantastic news, very happy  x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Well as some of you may know i rescued some cats from a shed. They was going to be up for rehoming soon but tests have just been confirmed that all the cats have feline herpes.
> Nobody is ever going to want to rehome these cats now.


Haven't read other replied Catcoonz so sorry if repeating information.

Lots of cats can be herpes carriers (following an outbreak ) so I wouldn't let this revelation put me off. Are they showing any symptoms? Some cats, even though carriers never or rarely show any symptoms! Stress however, can bring them on sometimes, unfortunately.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cats are currently being treated with Antirobe antibiotics and i have managed to find a home for all 3 to go together who have no other pets.
Thankyou for the information though. I hope when they go to their new homes it doesnt stress them and they have another bout of flu.


----------

